# Shows in wisconsin.



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

So im looking for shows in Wisconsin. I live near marshfield area, but i dont need shows near there haha. 

i ride:
English(Pleasure, equitation, over fences, intro level dressage)
Western(Horsemanship, and pleasure)
Speed(Barrels)
Im getting into eventing as well. 


Id prefer within 2-3 hours, but idk if that would happen lol. mainly just schooling shows. I am in 4-H, but we only have one show a year(and state) but id like to do more then that show. Any help in finding shows is appreciated.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

The Marshfield Saddle Club has horse shows. You might not need shows near home, but it must be more convenient than going 3 hours away. 

Marshfield Saddle Club Show Bills

The show on June 6th 
http://www.marshfieldsaddleclub.com/june62015.pdf


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm in the Eau Claire area. The Bit & Spur Club always puts on a show every month in the summer, it is on the west side of Eau Claire. Quite a few different classes, pleasure shows and game shows. 

Here is a link to the Bit & Spur Club...

Home


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

Remali said:


> I'm in the Eau Claire area. The Bit & Spur Club always puts on a show every month in the summer, it is on the west side of Eau Claire. Quite a few different classes, pleasure shows and game shows.
> 
> Here is a link to the Bit & Spur Club...
> 
> Home


Okay thanks! I will defiantly look into it!


----------



## raricros (Jun 5, 2015)

The Clark County Pleasure Riders, out of greenwood, have decent shows. It's kind of pricey though.


----------

